# Natural instinct dog food? anyone tried it



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

never heard of it before has anyone tried it?

Natural Instinct - High Quality Natural Dog Food


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

There was a thread about it not so long ago and I saved this link for future reference as the majority felt it was much better value - hope it helps
The Dog Food Company - Products Page


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

I would echo the above...

If you dont know anything about it, it is a commercially prepared raw minced food.

It is quite wet and mushy in consistency. It does appear that the meat sources are pretty good, but it is very expensive considering you could instead just buy the fresh meat & meaty bones etc for pretty much the same price or less from the butchers!!!

Another thing to consider is that mincing increases bacteria and therefore depletes nutrients.

Most have the addition of a number of supplements which are on the whole unnecessary and if you want to add them you would be much better doing so yourself directly to the food to retain any goodness.

They also add cod liver oil to their minces which I dont think is a good idea. Please see below which I wrote in antoher thread:



katiefranke said:


> Just to add, feeding cod liver oil is actually quite dangerous for those who do not understand what it contains - i.e. high amounts of Vit A, as it comes from the liver...so if people are feeding a raw diet which also contains liver, having cod liver oil as well would be too much. It is also not advisable to feed something like this for certain health conditions and at certain life stages, such as in pregnancy I believe, as the high levels of Vit A can be dangerous to foetal health in the first two thirds of pregnancy.
> 
> The benefit comes from the omega 3s, but you can get this from something like pure salmon oil, or by adding oily fish and other high omega 3 sources to the diet.
> 
> You only have to google the dangers of cod liver oil to see why people should be careful in feeding this as a supplement to their dogs...


There is also a debate as to whether it is a good idea adding the brewers yeast, as there is the possibility that consuming yeasty foods could be linked to bloat...

*EDIT: since posting this, their website has been updated to say they no longer include the CLO and add salmon oil instead, so thumbs up there!*


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Agree with what has been said above. Out of interest I compared their prices against the The Dogfood Company and this is what I came up with.



MarKalAm said:


> Never used it myself, but I think you can make a better diet yourself which a bit more effort. Why not just do that?
> 
> *Just to make people aware of the price difference.*
> 
> ...


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

can't recommend them enough:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

nfp20 said:


> can't recommend them enough:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Who? TDFC or Natural Instinct? :confused1:


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Natural Instinct... its human grade so you could eat it yourself if you want and they have a very generous heart, worth a visit to their shop.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a very long chat with a lovely bloke from NI over the phone the other day. I think we're going to place an order to see how we get on with it. :thumbup:

If we weren't a veggie human household, we probably WOULD eat it ourselves! :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Blimey I wouldnt give it houseroom compared to TDFC. How on earth can you justify the difference if price
Thankfully I'm happy with ND/NH etc. Now if I had freezer space, then it would be different


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

I have used Natural Instinct in the past. I put some puppies on it and couldnt believe the difference in a week!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I have to say I only used it for a couple of months as I did find it too expensive.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

loverbull said:


> I have used Natural Instinct in the past. I put some puppies on it and couldnt believe the difference in a week!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I have to say I only used it for a couple of months as I did find it too expensive.


thats what i'd do tbo.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## djm (Nov 5, 2010)

LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!!
my elderly boxer was diagnoised with pancreatitis 18months ago, my vet at the time said he would have to spend the rest of his days on a 'prescription diet' and that was the end of the advice!! after much research i decided that raw was the way to go. But how to do it and make sure he was getting all the right nutrients?? Then i discovered NATURAL INSTINCT and i can safely say they have changed my (and my boxers life!) the difference in him is amazing!! and it is so easy, just defrost and serve. as for price, how can you put a price on giving your dog the best. Natural instinct also have an 'open house' policy where as you can turn up any time and have a look round the 'production line'. They have taken all of the difficulty out of feeding raw i.e. time and getting it right. i never thought my boy would get to enjoy his food again after being diagnoised but thanks to Natural instinct he is healthier than ever!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We love it, and for a small dog, it's not too expensive, however we do mix it with kibble


----------



## GBbb's (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't recomend NI dog enough! It is brillent, my dogs love it :thumbup:
Why would you not want to give your dogs the best you can, yes it is more expensive than the cheap supermarket own tinned dogs foods, but that is because it is human grade and if it is good enough for us why not give it to your dogs?. It is the best dog food out there and there is no added cod liver oil:arf:
It gets my vote :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

GBbb's said:


> Why would you not want to give your dogs the best you can


You don't have to spend a fortune to give your dogs a great diet  Just takes a bit of research.


----------



## cbryant (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been using it for over a year for my 5 dogs and have several friends who use it too - one of them is a professional dog trainer and she says it is the best she has ever used. I used to feed a cheaper frozen dog food that is available in the shops but it is nowhere near as good as Natural Instinct. You can only order direct but if you buy a sufficient quantity then delivery is free. Their cat food is very good too which I have for my two. I find NI cheaper than feeding tinned dog food - we don't add any biscuit but do add a bit of veg - and if you look at the guidelines you don't need as much of the raw as you do of other types of dog food so the cost works out we find but it's worth it anyway because the animals are so much healthier and they really enjoy it compared to other stuff. Let's face it, tinned and dried foods are modern inventions - most dogs ate raw food and cooked scraps before that.


----------

